# What year is this Rocky Mountain Hammer?



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Any idea what year a hammer like this would have been (yet to take a pic of mine so this is for reference only)? It was equipped with DX parts so that gives me a ballpark but hoping for something more specific. It was a craigslist find for me (read that as once I sold the shock and brakes from it the rest of the bike was free) that I have built up with some later model XTR, Marzocchi Atom Bomb, and some other pieces that will make the purists go pale.

Any idea what rigid fork would have originally come on this? Also at that point where did the Hammer land in the Rocky Mountain range? It is Ritchey Logic tubing and has the monostay in the rear if you cannot see from the picture.

It has quickly become one of my favorite frames as it is very responsive ride wise and has a relatively long top tube making it feel pretty roomy even with a 120mm stem on it.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably circa 1991, was equipped with DX, and likely came with a Tange cro-mo fork or if a 1991 then with a Rocky Mountain custom unicrown

The 1990 model looks slightly different with the top tube and seatstay meeting at the same point on the seat tube. The 1991 has the offset configuration you show in this picture. I would guess 1991 then.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is great insight. Must be a '91 then based on where that monostay mounts. Here is a pic of the current build. It is a VERY nice riding bike. Been highly impressed with the feel on it.

Any view into where the Hammer ranked in the Rocky Mountain line up? What were the nicer frames than the Hammer? Was the Blizzard just 1 model above it? Any others?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Top of the line was the Titanium and Tantalus (racing models. Very light - very expensive)
then thunderbolt (Shimano XT, fillet brazed)
then Altitude (Ritchey Logic tubing), Nimbus (Aluminum), Experience (Aluminum elevated chainstay), Cirrus, Summit, Blizzard, Stratos, Equipe..... followed by the penultimate Hammer, and the lowly Fusion


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Those Tantalus are really neat looking bikes. I haven't seen one in a long, long time. Pics stolen from the internet. Here's a good look at their models from a German webpage:

http://www.retrorocky.de/40555.html


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you both. Man you are right on the Tantalus........ I have a weakness for lugs too so those are especially gorgeous.......


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Fork looks completely collapsed, but since it is a first gen Manitou, my guess is that it sold quickly.

I like the new build, period or not. Steel is meant to be ridden, and if newer parts make it happen on a more regular basis, good on you.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Actually that was a pic I just pulled from the web. The one that I have had a later model Manitou carbon bridge fork on it. I have never been a Manitou fan so that quickly went up for sale and the marzocchi went on. 

There are a couple other things that I am still going to swap on it. I have a M900 XTR front derailleur that is going to go on it that came off my Voodoo and then I am going to pull that Leader Pro off of there for something else. I stumbled on a Conti Cross Country last night from a guy locally so that Leader Pro is going to be mated with the Cross Country on my original MB1. That was always my preferred tire combo BITD so going to be a ton of fun to get it out again with the same tread. Both are in remarkable condition for their age. 

It has been ridden 4-5 times this week already. Although I have a feeling it is about to get parked for a while as I just got an insane deal on a Soulcraft Option 3 so that is being built up at the moment. Not VRC of course but steel goodness........


----------

